# And the most played game in the world is.....



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

.....League of Legends.
*www.pcper.com/files/news/2015-01-15/raptr-most-played-december-2014.png

Source:Raptr's Top PC Games of December 2014 | PC Perspective


Told ya League>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DOTA 2.


----------



## eureka (Jan 17, 2015)

Yeah, kids hammering mice, defines DOTA 2.


----------



## Desmond (Jan 17, 2015)

Wow. LoL has 24%.

Also congrats to Blizzard. Three of their games are in top 20.

- - - Updated - - -



seamon said:


> Told ya League>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DOTA 2.



Does not mean that it is better. That only means that it has simpler mechanics, therefore has larger playerbase.

- - - Updated - - -



eureka said:


> Yeah, kids hammering mice, defines DOTA 2.



Kids hammer mice in all games.


----------



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Wow. LoL has 24%.
> 
> Also congrats to Blizzard. Three of their games are in top 20.
> 
> ...



How do you define better than? It's the preferred by over 4 times more players.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2015)

yay warframe is up there


----------



## snap (Jan 17, 2015)

It says 'Raptr's Most played pc games'.....




Spoiler



"A DotA player and LoL player are arguing about which game is better. The DotA player says obviously DotA is better. The LoL player couldn't deny."


----------



## eureka (Jan 17, 2015)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Kids hammer mice in all games.



True, but that game isn't up there at third spot, thus my comment.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 17, 2015)

it's just December right, not like of 2014 or anything


----------



## seamon (Jan 17, 2015)

Anorion said:


> it's just December right, not like of 2014 or anything



Just look at the lead. League is on a different league than dota altogether. There was also a survey for whole 2014 on which game made the most revenue. League was again a lot ahead than poor dota. The only things you can buy in league are cosmetics.


----------



## DVJex (Jan 17, 2015)

^ Why even use raptr? Just use twitch stats. LoL is most watched for a long time now.
Loads of people dont even use raptr.


----------

